# getting my butt handed to me



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Just needed to vent a minute. I've been hunting the northern region for turkeys, on both private and public land. I've been to 4 completely different areas that I normally see turkeys regularly on multiple days, and hunted all day on each location. So far I haven't heard a gobble, seen a track, a discarded feather, nothing. I iknow I'm close to solving the puzzle cause quite frankly there aren't very many other options left, but man, after the last trip I almost want to stick with the general season on future years. I seem to do better there. Anyway thanks for giving me a forum in which to vent.


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

I hear you WO, it can sure get frustrating at times! Just keep at it, I'm sure you will run into a bird or two soon, best of luck to you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

and when you do happen to stumble across one, make sure theres a shell in the chamber and youre ready to rock... nothing worse then hearing the famous "click" and watching the bird disappear into the brush


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

You're not alone. Been a pretty tough year for most so far.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My wifes been within 30 yards of birds 9 times now... has yet to get a shot. The birds here absolutely will not respond to a call other than to book it out of the area ASAP. Hopefully it will come together for her before the hunt ends. Birds are getting wild though.


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Out my front window.[attachment=0:1me3pvzz]TurkeyPost.JPG[/attachment:1me3pvzz]


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Bears Butt said:


> Out my front window.[attachment=0:1mx0koe7]TurkeyPost.JPG[/attachment:1mx0koe7]


OMG can i get permission to hunt your front yard?? you got turkeys AND bison!! :lol:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think with all the mid mountain snow we have, their patterns have changed a little.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I think you hit it right there ridgetop. The area below monte cristo that I typically hunt when I have a general season pemit in may, has birds by that time of the year. Right now theres not a single track, and theres still a lot of snow in the area with some breaks that are just starting to green up. But everything below there is private ground, so I'm kind of hoping for some warm weather to get the snow melted and more green up in the area.


----------

